# wohin im herbst / winter



## MrFloppy (18. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich muss dieses jahr noch 20 urlaubstage verplanen. leider kann ich den urlaub erst ab oktober antreteten, vorher gehts jobmäßig nicht. 

aber: im oktober will ich hier nochmal auf hecht, zander und co. gehen, d.h. urlaub mach ich erst ab mitte november. 

ob weit oder nah ist mir relativ egal, aber es sollte warm (also 20°C +) sein und die möglichkeit zum fischen geben. auch hier bin ich flexibel: ob raubfische oder friedfische ist mir egal, wobei ich raubfisch bevorzugen würde. süß- oder salzwasser ist mir beides recht.

mein budget liegt bei max. 4 - 5000€ für 4 wochen, günstiger ist natürlich besser...

hatte schon an australien und südafrika gedacht, aber in oz war ich schon 2 x und im norden is da grad wet-season, und rsa nehm ich aufm rückweg mit - will frau und sohnemann bei bekannten abholen (die machen da mama-kind-urlaub).

habt ihr ein paar (ausgefallene?) vorschläge? sollte halt nix so tourimäßiges sein und sprachbarrieren sind auch nicht so dolle (also bitte ländertips, wo ich mit englisch (++), französisch (+) oder spanisch (+-) "durchkomme"). 

gerätetechnisch bin ich mit spinnruten bis 200g wg und 5000er rollen dabei, aber evtl. findet sich ja noch was, je nach ziel.

cheers


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Mexiko oder etwas südlicher, mit spanisch u. Englischkenntnisse kannst du dort super Reisen.
  Das Fischen lohnt sich bekannter Weise, immer in diesen Ländern.

  G. Tortugaf #h


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

merci tortugaf,
belize oder costa rica hätte ich mir auch schon überlegt ... da hab ich auf dmax was mit cyril chauquet gesehen.


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Thailand! :m

Es st warm und man kann im Süßwasser prima auf Raubfisch und Friedfische angeln. 
Im Meer ist auch einiges zu fangen!
Man kann die Fische auch prima unter Wasser besuchen.
Im November gibt es auch kulturelle Highlights!
Generell gibt es viele Sehenswürdigkeiten...auch in der Natur.
Action gibt es auch, oder man läßt sich gemütlich treiben, ein Ausritt ist auch nicht schlecht.
Legger Essen gibt es überall, und wenn man einen großen Bogen um die Hühnerfarmen der Touristenzentren macht, und stattdessen lieber an Traumstränden relaxt, kommt man mit dem Budget locker hin.:vik:
Greetz Reiner


----------



## MrFloppy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

reiner, danke für den tip. 

ich war 2006 in thailand und hab mir da ein wenig den norden (Chiang mai, goldenes dreieck), bkk und koh samui angesehen.

das essen war wirklich überall klasse, die preise sind - für hiesige verhältnisse - mehr als human. 

ABER: im leihwagen würde ich da nie fahren - die thais sind buddhisten und glauben an wiedergeburt - und genau so fahren sie auch ;-) ausserdem isses recht schwer, sich allein zurecht zu finden (schrift, sprache). 

bezüglich fischen hab ich mir dort auch schon ein paar sachen im netz angesehen. die meisten stimmen waren wenig euphorisch, was bootscharter und fangaussichten angeht. oft ist der vollcharter ein rausfahren mit handleine auf kleine, handlange rifffische. nicht, dass ich mich über solche fänge nicht freuen würde, aber das meer "da unten" hat doch viel mehr zu bieten.

zwecks süsswasser hab ich nur was über bung sam lan (oder so ähnlich) gefunden. da werden anscheinend ne menge großer fische gefangen.

falls du ein paar insidertips hast, nur her damit :-D

cheers und danke


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Hmmmh, mit Englisch kommt man doch eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. |kopfkrat
Alles was in meinem ersten Posting blau gefärbt ist, sind links zu Berichten oder Bildern.
In dem Thread => http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186364
gibt es im Posting #5 noch ein paar Berichte mehr.
Es gibt außer dem Bung Sam Ran, noch jede Menge Gewässer in Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hua Hin,Samui, Krabi.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

By the way, Südafrika ist doch auch ein Traumziel für Angler.
Stauseen mit richtig großen Karpfen! Black Bass, Forellen, Tigerfish & More.
Das Meeresangeln ist sicherlich auch super.
Könnte man doch super kombinieren, "Papa fischt" und "Mama/Kind" Urlaub.|kopfkrat


----------



## MrFloppy (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

mama und sohnemann sind bei bekannten in den drakensbergen (fryheid). da kann man ganz gut forellenfischen. bis ans meer sinds so 200 - 300 km. 

unser bekannter dort fischt auch (mit ihm würd ich auch mal ans meer), aber ich will ja nicht 3 oder 4 wochen am selben ort sein. und ne rsa-rundreise mit nem knapp zweijährigen??


----------



## ux40 (5. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

in venezuela hast von allem was und mit den richtigen guides auch paar riesen zu besiegen. hab das anfang des jahres gemacht und war superzufrieden. abenteuerfischen bietet kombinierte süß- und salzwassertouren an.  da u.a.  isla margarita etc. dabei sind, kannst es auch mit family nutzen. die stellen dir auch zu bezahlbaren preisen (1 wo ca. 1400 eu incl. allem) ne individuelle tour zusammen. schau dir mal der ihre webpräsenz an. . .


----------



## deger (11. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Falls Du nach SA willst, da kann ich Dir behilflich sein, meld Dich dann. Habe da ganz gute Kontakte.


----------



## Roosterfish (11. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Amazonas - Brasilien:

Ich war mal da. Erstklassige Betreuung und mal was ganz anderes. Mit dem geplanten Budget kommst Du auch locker hin:

www.gaponga.de


Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## xpudel666x (13. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Wie wär's mit Mahseer am Cauri River in Karnataka/Indien? Wie ich sehe bist du ja finanziell ganz gut ausgestattet und könntest dir dort sogar eine der luxuriösen Lodges leisten. 

http://www.oliver-haselhoff.de/indien/mahseer-indien.html

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2007/05/mahseer/index.shtml

http://www.indianangler.com/

http://www.liquid-river.com/shop/in...id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1

es gibt noch irgendeine seite auf der sie komplette touren anbieten.. brauch man aber nicht.
gruß,

manuel


----------



## MrFloppy (13. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

danke für die tips!

@pudel: was heisst ganz gut?! bei nomad-fishing würde mein gesamtes budget nicht für 1 woche reichen - und da is die anfahrt noch nicht inclu :-( 
und wenn ich unter der budgetgrenze bleib, umso besser - ich bin net komfort-verwöhnt.

@ rooster: in bra hätt mein dad nen bekannten mit ner rinderfarm. auf der farm isn fluss und ein bootssteg wär auch verfügbar  
nur mein portugisisch is mau

@deger: die bekannten in rsa sind in den drakensbergen - wir würden in den flüssen in den bergen und evtl. mal an der küste fischen.
falls sa = south australia: wär überlegenswert - obwohl cape york / qld einfach super ist.

@ux: karaibik hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt, dacte, dass das wegen der vielen amis aber recht teuer is. ich würd aber allein hinfliegen, meine frau und der kurze wären bei den bekannten in rsa

ich seh schon: es gibt einfach zu viele schöne flecken ... und viel zu wenig zeit, sie alle anzusehen.


----------



## Team-T (14. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

Kom Mit , Malediven  Mitte Oktober für ca 10 tage 

Gruß  Timo


----------



## MrFloppy (14. August 2010)

*AW: wohin im herbst / winter*

oktober is mir zu früh. ich hab ein stellenangebot bekommen, das ich nicht ablehnen kann. das projekt startet anfang - mitte september und ich muss erst 2 neue mitarbeiter einlernen. 
ich kann voraussichtlich erst ab mitte november :-(


----------

